# Cervical Funneling



## adwood68 (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what the ICD-9 code is (if any) for Cervical Funneling? Thanks!


----------



## heatherwinters (May 20, 2008)

How about 622.5 incompetence of cervix


----------

